# Multiday Race



## wday (Mar 2, 2014)

any interest in a multiday race? Secesh/SF Salmon/Main Salmon in Idaho. will


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Ask around. Someone will know the existing high speed record on any given stretch. All time records seem like the real race on multi-days.


----------



## wday (Mar 2, 2014)

the idea came from going to a payette river games meeting then watching the cartoon movie planes later that day. racers would paddle all day to the next "stage" then camp with fellow racers. repeat the next day for "stage 2" etc...food and shuttle provided. intent of the race would be safety, self reliance (while racing), and speed. secesh to sf salmon to main salmon was my first idea but idaho has several good candidates for a multiday race. for now i don't think there's much interest in a formal race though. will


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

I find interesting and am interested. Would love a race/event like that.


----------

